# shooting with glasses



## henry.w (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello all Coaches,

I am sure i may have missed this someplace..

I am going to have to move to shooting with my glasses on (use to be able to take them off and see fine)..the problem is i need to see what some of you suggest for glasses (frames, style etc...) . The reason i am asking is i have minimal funds so i cannot try several different types of frames and grinding configurations (you know moving the sweet spot to the right spot for shooting)

i know its different with each person.

from what i have read in other posts is to get rid of the bifocals go to contacts {not happening i do not like the thought of sticking my finger near my eyes}.

what do i go with if i get new glasses built for , my driving every day life or the reading cut because everything is close?

i know dumb question, but open for any suggestions.

i do shoot a 4x or 6x but ran the whole gauntlet of clarifiers with my 4x but it did not help that is why i believe i will need to find the right eyeglass set-up for both 3d and indoors...

thanks,


----------



## PMBRIGGS (Feb 12, 2017)

I've worn glasses since 5th grade so probably 30 years at least. I buy more expensive frames (oakleys are the most durable) and lenses that have minimal distortion at the edges of the lens. I don't remember what the grind or type is but they have them at lens crafters. They are pricey but worth it. I used to wear contacts but cant any more due to allergies and my astigmatism so glasses I could shoot in were a must. Wish I could be more helpful but it's been a couple of years since I got new glasses. I am due so I'm sure I'll find out what they were/are.


----------



## henry.w (Dec 26, 2021)

thank you for your reply, i am due to go get my eyes checked any how so i will look into this more when i am at the eye doctors. maybe they have a answer if i find the right one. To me the nearest lens crafters are 2 hours each direction...


----------



## PLK (Feb 17, 2015)

I also shoot with my glasses and have even had a pair made for me to shoot with but could never use it for anything other than aiming, that was a waste of money. I ended up readjusting my how I aim and I would turn my face a little more square to my string so that the 'sweet spot' focal poInt in my glasses lines up with my peep. You may not be able to use your nose as a reference point and you'll have to make sure that your anchor is consistent.


----------



## henry.w (Dec 26, 2021)

thanks for the info.. guess i will have to find a solution that works for me for 3d, i want to go to a lens but with the 4x i have with every clarifier size i could not get it to clear... so i guess it will have to be a pin system, may cost me some points.. but i may have no choice...


----------



## BigJohnx13 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you tried a Verifier (hope I got the name right)? You ask what is you lens prescription and then you insert the same specs in your peep, this will then improve the visual of your front sight without wearing glasses.


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

My uncle shoots with glasses (normally wears progressive bifocals) and found a local eye doctor who was a big shot gunner. He now shoots in some form of Nike frames with no curvature and special grind for looking through the left side of the lens. I’m not sure if much more than this, but I do know the eye doctor knew what he needed once he started talking about his shooting issues.


----------



## henry.w (Dec 26, 2021)

BigJohnx13 said:


> Have you tried a Verifier (hope I got the name right)? You ask what is you lens prescription and then you insert the same specs in your peep, this will then improve the visual of your front sight without wearing glasses.


shooting a number 9 wit a pin getting double vision


----------



## henry.w (Dec 26, 2021)

Sudduth49 said:


> My uncle shoots with glasses (normally wears progressive bifocals) and found a local eye doctor who was a big shot gunner. He now shoots in some form of Nike frames with no curvature and special grind for looking through the left side of the lens. I’m not sure if much more than this, but I do know the eye doctor knew what he needed once he started talking about his shooting issues.


yeah have heard that before the problem is finding a eye doctor like that they are rare


----------



## okiebowdoc (Dec 22, 2009)

If you have to use bifocals have them set a little lower than normal to get them out of the way. I have found that Oakleys are the best for me also you can move the nose piece to shift the frames to the left for RH shooter to get frames out of sight picture . Good luck !


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Worn glasses for over 50+ years & progressive's are NOT the way to go as the sweet spot is so small makes it real hard to repeat. I tried 5 pair & finally went with the reg. bifocals with the lines & had them set low in the lens & that made all the difference in the world.


----------



## Hege (Jun 2, 2020)

henry.w said:


> ....from what i have read in other posts is to get rid of the bifocals go to contacts {not happening i do not like the thought of sticking my finger near my eyes}.


This was my experience exactly. I watched my wife put in and maintain her contacts for decades. I stayed with glasses, eventually settling in on progressives to drive my desk properly and 6 or 7 cheater sets around the house for reading. 
Then I started archery and the fighting with vision began.
My eye Doc suggested I try the new progressive Contacts to correct my astigmatism. I have not looked back since. Only once or twice to kick my own butt for not giving contacts a try earlier.

Yeah, a little extra prep time, a little expense. but for me, having the frame and distortion out of the frame is totally worth it. With the arrow tip and target both clear I can now totally relax....

Of course, others have differing experiences. YMMV


----------



## tabicat13 (9 mo ago)

I have this same issue. I have had progressives for years, and it took for me to figure out that the progressives were messing with my vision down range. I ended up deciding to get a less expensive 2nd set of single vision glasses that I leave in my archery bag.


----------

